# Feedback on newer Ridleys



## nescafe (Sep 20, 2007)

hi all! 

so, i'm considering getting an 08 ridley excalibur. my net research indicates that there were problems with the 05 versions (bb cracking), but seems not much feedback anymore on the latter ones. so could either be because people have been put off and have not gone for the frames thereafter or, well, that the problem has now been solved.

anyway, i emailed ridley about it and they told me the same - that it was previously a bad batch and that the bb has now been beefed up. he also shared that now, the ex is also the one with the least warranty claims (but of course, they can tell you anything...)

so can anyone share their experience on their more recent ridleys? the excalibur in particular?

thoughts?


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

2006 Excalibur is my daily ride, its the best all around bike for me personally. I like Ridley geometry with their long head tubes, a fairly relaxed geometry: Excalibur, Damo, Noah all have same geometry 

My friend has owns a LBS and has been carrying Ridley since 1996 and hasnt had one issue with any of the frames he's sold. He really like their products

I also ride a Look 585 and Time VXRS and spend more time on my Ridley them both of them.


----------



## nescafe (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks for the reply HBPUNK.

yeah, that's what i like about it too - the geometry fits me well bec of the taller head tube and yet it isn't really too relaxed a position. 

thanks. will do further research on this but so far looks really interesting.


----------

